# UPDATE



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey everyone, 

I finally got all of Snowy's kittens. There are 5 of the little angels. 8O 
I will post pictures of them once I flea bath them and they are vet inspected. 
Three are white like Snowy, and two are marbled like their father. At least now I know who the father of them are. 
I have to admit, they are small for their age, (they are 5 1/2 weeks old), but, I figured that it is because they were born outside, and that Snowy herself is quite small. 
Now that I have the kittens, we can go ahead and live trap Mom, and bring her to a no kill shelter. There she can have her next litter, (yes, she is pregnant again) :roll: , and be socialized. It shouldn't be too hard to do this, as she is a very friendly and loving cat. I really think that she just wants to be loved. I wish that I could take her myself, but she doesn't seem to care for men, and my hubby won't tolerate her hissing and clawing at him. 
I am going to suggest to the shelter that they try to find a home where there is a single female, or a widow. I think that Snowy would appreciate that the most.
Any how, I have some kittens to bath.:yikes 
Like I said, I will post pics of them soon. 

Thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Is a good thing you're doing. Poor Snowy, pregnant again.

Have fun :lol: bathing the kittens, I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This is such good news. You've done a great job!  

Do you still see the other cat who was coming around?


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Jeanie said:


> Do you still see the other cat who was coming around?


Jeanie,

She hasn't been around for a couple of days now. I suspect that she has had her kitten(s), and is busy trying to keep the "nursery" as clean as possible. 
There are a lot of stray tomcats around, and if she doesn't keep the odor of her litter from being detected, they might come around and kill them so that she will come into heat again.
The poor thing.  I wish I knew where she was so that I could help her and her litter out.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope you find her and her kittens.


----------

